# What order to list the diagnosis



## knperry (Oct 9, 2012)

When billing for a physician that is contracted with a hosptial in the ER department what order to you list the diagnosis codes?  For example my physician was the attending for a pt with the diagnosis codes 802.24, E812.0, E849.5, 872.8, 801.06, 873.42 in this order.  So do I need to list the E codes in that order or just the number codes?

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 9, 2012)

The rule of thumb is to list the injuries first in order of severity and the the E codes Mechanism of injury first and place second.  You get to have 12 dx codes per claim so this should not be a problem.


----------



## knperry (Oct 9, 2012)

I use the CMS1500 and I can get up to 8 if I file electronically and 4 if I have to mail the claim so in a situation when I have to mail the claim would your response also be used?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 9, 2012)

If you file electronic then you are using the 5010 electronic transmission, then you should have 12 dx codes available not 8.  This was as of Jan 12 2012, and one one of the new characteristics of the 5010 transaction.  Check with your vendor, but regardless it does not change my response.


----------



## knperry (Oct 12, 2012)

I will Debra thanks


----------

